# breakfast stout time !!!



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

i gotta try one of these out man. Travis aka beeradvocate let me know this beer existed , its pretty hard to find and very limited. But tonight it must be tasted !! ive delayed long enuf. i was able to find another 4 pack of it so here it goes..........the wife thought it would be cool to put up some pics of the stout in action...
after this one...its cigar and beer time !!!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Lookin good man. I still havent broke mine open yet but I just might this weekend. Let me know what you think and what cigar you paired with it.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

BeerAdvocate said:


> Lookin good man. I still havent broke mine open yet but I just might this weekend. Let me know what you think and what cigar you paired with it.


as of right now, i have not lite a cigar. But i will tell you this , THIS IS FRIGGIN AWESOME STOUT !!!! the initial coffee flavors are AWEESSOMMEE!!! then it turns into a more chocolate oatmeal stout. It is very very very good beer. Im highly impressed with it. I will probably drink just this one of these tonight then switch over to my Hop Devil and smoke a gar with it. Only have one left since ill most likely be getting those other 2 out to you !! You should pop one open and see if you like it..im sure you will :dribble: its rad


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

getting ready to smoke this illusione ~888~ !!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That looks amazing! I love stout and have not tried this one - the search is on!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

mhlatke said:


> That looks amazing! I love stout and have not tried this one - the search is on!


good luck brother!! its limited !!!!!!!! i hope you find it on your quest ... let me know if i can help :teacher:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

check it out on ratebeer.com its a 100 !!!!!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

O man it's one of my all time fav Chad my 4 pack went fast!!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

paint said:


> O man it's one of my all time fav Chad my 4 pack went fast!!!!


haha ! you drank it all allready ?? .... nice !! its really great stuff. Definitly in the top of the list of my fav stouts


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Mine didn't have a lot of head to it did yours?Man was it good!I sure could drink one for breakfast!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

paint said:


> Mine didn't have a lot of head to it did yours?Man was it good!I sure could drink one for breakfast!!!:biggrin:


yeah the one i poured had a very tiny head. Normally a stout like this you would think it would be about at least an inch rite...oh well. Hrmm i may just go ahead and have one for breakfast.....why not , that seems to be what it was created for LOL, i mean you get coffee and oatmeal , that sounds like a breakfast of champs too me, with an alchohol bonus !!! :dribble:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Don't forget the double chocolate ....


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

paint said:


> Don't forget the double chocolate ....


ummmm...... double chocolate ! :dribble: 
i picked up the expedition stout by bells today. i may drink that next !
its got a 100 overall rating as well !
http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/bells-expedition-stout/3214/


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

You guys are killing me!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

happy1 said:


> You guys are killing me!!


hahah !! you need to get some of this !!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Chuck i had OJ tonight do you know what i am talking about!!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Damn that looks tasty. Yet another thing I have to find. :roflmao:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Man, that stout looks good enough to have for breakfast!! 

CD


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

oh man! get this kid a beer! that looks amazing


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> oh man! get this kid a beer! that looks amazing


it is an amazing beer, its very very powerful in the flavor department, i think this would be a great brew to pair with a san cristobol maduro ...that combo would rock !!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

where are you finding these at? i gotta go around and see what kinda crazy brews i can find


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> where are you finding these at? i gotta go around and see what kinda crazy brews i can find


this beer is very hard to find, you have to get lucky...i drink alot of craft / micro brews. If you are new to beers like this , i would be more than happy to help you find something and guide you in the right direction. As would several other members of the board.
beers are like cigars to me, they have to be awesome !! You will NEVER see me with a budweiser LOL.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

redbeard said:


> this beer is very hard to find, you have to get lucky...i drink alot of craft / micro brews. If you are new to beers like this , i would be more than happy to help you find something and guide you in the right direction. As would several other members of the board.
> beers are like cigars to me, they have to be awesome !! You will NEVER see me with a budweiser LOL.


I'm a huge stout fan as well. And you will never see me with a Budweiser as well!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

please chad...SHOW ME THE LIGHT!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

silentjon said:


> I'm a huge stout fan as well. And you will never see me with a Budweiser as well!


that is what im talking about !!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Did your son like it? lol


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

I Love Beer :mumbles:
If you talk about beer in this forum, you must drink extra for me. Standing order for the next 5 months. :wazzapp:


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

too early for me 11


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> where are you finding these at? i gotta go around and see what kinda crazy brews i can find


Here is a beer guide for  Hartford/New Haven from my favorite
website that should help you on your journey. Let me know if I can help in any way. :teacher:


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Cool! The brewery is not to far from me maybe I can find some.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey guys, you have to come once to "beercountry" Belgium!! 
Sort of a group travel maybee?? :biggrin:
I post two sites but actualy Google yourself, there are hundreds of sites about Belgian beers!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belgian_beer

http://shop.belgianshop.com/index.html


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

vivalanation734 said:


> Did your son like it? lol


HAHA, i wouldnt let him try it yet...but he thought he did !


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

amateurke said:


> Hey guys, you have to come once to "beercountry" Belgium!!
> Sort of a group travel maybee?? :biggrin:
> I post two sites but actualy Google yourself, there are hundreds of sites about Belgian beers!!
> 
> ...


i would love to come to belgium !! that would be beyond rad!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's our local brewery; http://liverybrew.com/beer/ the Trippel Weizenbock is incredible!!!

Just went down a grabbed some Breakfast Stout so I will be sampling that tonight.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Scoop said:


> Here's our local brewery; http://liverybrew.com/beer/ the Trippel Weizenbock is incredible!!!
> 
> Just went down a grabbed some Breakfast Stout so I will be sampling that tonight.


very nice...is it breakfast stout from your local brewery or is it the founders ?


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

The Founders. I was lucky to get it. Like you said it's very limited. They had 6, 4 packs left and don't know when they will get any more. Hell they just got that shipment last week!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

You should have bought all 6 4packs.
You are gonna want more, and like RedBeard said, it is extremely limited so if you see it, buy it!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

I thought about it, but didn't want to spend over 60 bucks on something I might not like.


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

great paring!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Here you go Chad. Good stuff paired it with a LGC. I'll try it with a LFD Oscuro tomorrow.


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

You would enjoy that beer twice as much from a glass. Give it a shot on the next one and let me know what you think.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

you guys are killing me, I need some of this


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Scoop said:


> Here you go Chad. Good stuff paired it with a LGC. I'll try it with a LFD Oscuro tomorrow.


heck yah !!! very awesome combo dood!!! yah definitly pour it in a frozen glass mug next time !!! when the oxygen hits the brew it comes to life !!!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I think this beer tast much better more closer to room temp. The cold kills the taste of most beers. Ecspecially Stouts.
The warmer this beer gets the more flavors you get out of it. Just my opinion.


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

well i jsut went and picked up a 6er of some ufo raspberry... the lady at the desk said i have excellent taste... i think that could be a good or bad thing lol


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

BeerAdvocate said:


> I think this beer tast much better more closer to room temp. The cold kills the taste of most beers. Ecspecially Stouts.
> The warmer this beer gets the more flavors you get out of it. Just my opinion.


I'll second that 45 or warmer is best, it will really bring out the coffee and chocolate flavors.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

LittleG said:


> I'll second that 45 or warmer is best, it will really bring out the coffee and chocolate flavors.


hrmm ill have to try it , it went down so smooth and fast hehe it didnt get warm


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

I try to nurse the stouts as much as possible. My last bottle of Goose Island Bourbon County Stout took me over and hour to drink.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

LittleG said:


> I try to nurse the stouts as much as possible. My last bottle of Goose Island Bourbon County Stout took me over and hour to drink.


yah, i used to like to drink youngs warmer, but all the ipas i drink i love me ice cold !!! but yah i can see why stouts are better warm... never had goose island brurbon couty stout...sounds pretty good tho


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

I decided to pair it with a RP Vintage '90 that I had in my ageing humidor instead. Wow what a great pairing!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Scoop said:


> I decided to pair it with a RP Vintage '90 that I had in my ageing humidor instead. Wow what a great pairing!


You like that beer Mike?It is one of the best Stouts i have ever had!
:biggrin:


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

I have to say it's growing on me. It is definetly one of the best stouts I've had.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Scoop said:


> I have to say it's growing on me. It is definetly one of the best stouts I've had.


Did you get yours local or have to get it out of town?


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

I had to go into St. Joe to get it. But I would think that place across the street from the velvet touch (can't think of the name) should have it.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I don't know the name of it i only go to the velvet touch :lol:


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

I figured as much!!!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I had a pint of this on draft this weekend. It was freaking amazing!!


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

blast it! i doubt fully that i will ever see this show up anywhere near me...i love me some good stout, too.


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

amateurke said:


> Hey guys, you have to come once to "beercountry" Belgium!!
> Sort of a group travel maybee?? :biggrin:
> I post two sites but actualy Google yourself, there are hundreds of sites about Belgian beers!!
> 
> ...


and to add to toni's comment: by far my fav while in belgium was the gulden draak. wickedly good dark triple ale!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

triplezero24 said:


> I had a pint of this on draft this weekend. It was freaking amazing!!


damn you !! lucky !!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Scoop said:


> I have to say it's growing on me. It is definetly one of the best stouts I've had.


glad you like it scoop ! its rad stuff, definitly in my favs list


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Got some more Breakfast Stout!!!!The last two 4 packs:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

chad is gonna help me out...WOO!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

i actually bought a 4 pack last week. it's pretty freakin good, and i don't even like beer.

i'm sendin out some bombs tomorrow, and one is definitly gonna be packin some breakfast stout.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

robisjebus said:


> i actually bought a 4 pack last week. it's pretty freakin good, and i don't even like beer.
> 
> i'm sendin out some bombs tomorrow, and one is definitly gonna be packin some breakfast stout.


Thats a great idea Rob!!!That beer is soooo good its not even funny!!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

i think the only reason i like it is because i like coffee and chocolate.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

the place down the street from me sells it. 2 places actually. $15 for 4 though.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

robisjebus said:


> the place down the street from me sells it. 2 places actually. $15 for 4 though.


11.99 4 pack,not to bad i guess.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

you guys are still killing me I will gladly pay or trade any of you guys if you could get me some of those


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

pm sent my brotha


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

paint said:


> Got some more Breakfast Stout!!!!The last two 4 packs:biggrin::biggrin:


Hey Mike was the place across from the velvet touch?:biggrin:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Scoop said:


> Hey Mike was the place across from the velvet touch?:biggrin:


No D&W on Romence.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

paint said:


> 11.99 4 pack,not to bad i guess.


that's cause you live out in BFE.

:biggrin:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

What i live in the main stream...


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

I paid $10.25


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

ok ya i gotta try some of this stuff too..

cash or a trade of some gars or a beer youd like to try from around here.

any takers?


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

you guys rule


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

jitzy said:


> you guys rule


No Joe you rule! With the smokes youv'e been posting lately you are the man.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

jitzy said:


> you guys rule


No Joe you are the man!!!!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

id have to agree joe....you have been showing some AMAZING sticks recently


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

jitzy said:


> you guys are still killing me I will gladly pay or trade any of you guys if you could get me some of those


ditto for anyone who wants to help a brotha out!:dribble:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

cool pics.


----------

